# Quitman County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't know how the deer and the food plots are doing in Quitman County, but I do know that someone 's plot got really torn up a couple of weeks ago...no, not by hogs or the deer, but by the LEOs.

Seems that some hunters who had been doing some scouting in the woods south of Georgetown came upon a nice marijuana plot. They contacted the law, and it was dug up and confiscated.  

I didn't know that deer loved that kinda grass, too!

The marijuana was later stolen from the old Georgetown City Hall before it could be transferred to the state people. The thieves set a fire to cover their tracks.

Y'all be careful out there, you hear?

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody hunting this county this part of the season?
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone have leases, clubs, or hunting the day spots here?
Sue


----------



## pipestem (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue,
Our lease is on the Quitman/Stewart County line as reported in the Stewart county report.  I'll send the updates there and not be redundant.
regards,
Mike


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks!
Sue


----------

